# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  SL3 R&D unlock tests

## mohamed73

UniversalBox introducing the world's first R&D unlock for Nokia  BB5 SL3 phones even with 20 digits NCK code! Never been easier to unlock  Nokia BB5 SL3, just watch the video below  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 				 				 					This solution will not expire and can be used unlimited for only US$149.00
					Estimated release date is 06 of December, 2013    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

